# If you want to operate tactically.... You need this!!!!



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

So you can tactically mount all sorts of gear to the muzzle of your Ar15.... This will help you be a moar fluid tactical operator.......http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0121DR6KA/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

What a horrible idea!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

y a like i would want to mount a light/laser/sight on top of that and have all the hot gases etc coming into contact with them

but you know there is some body some where going "oooooo i got to get me one of them"

like the old saying says a fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Read the reviews for this muzzle break, they are pretty funny.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> Read the reviews for this muzzle break, they are pretty funny.


well after reading those reviews all i am going to say is

oooooooooooo i got to get me one of them :roflmao: :roflmao: :gunshooting:


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Read the question and answer part too!


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

The review that says its a good back scratcher and corn remover got me chuckling pretty good this morning.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's hilarious. I know now that my idea of a cup holder will net me a tidy sum. Your 32oz. Thirst buster will be at your fingertips at all times.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yea, mount that cup holder to this Radical emergency defensive Heat optimized tactical Muzzle utility device (RedHotMud) by Tufforce and you can keep your beverage heated, in the worst possible conditions. I like the picture showing how you can re-position your front sight farther out and lower for better accuracy. Never mind about the 1.5" drop, but then it may be a blessing when your try to deal with that 150 MOA. You know what they say, "The guy with the most inches of rail, wins!"









But I did order one of these corn hole utility barrel set-up or (CHUBS) to clamp on my ultra extreme tactical mini 14. Now it's an M1A!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

all I can come up with is........... :doh: OMG :doh:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Never go full retard.


----------

